# O'Shay Bass Fishing in 2016



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I really struggled to catch bass this season at O'Shay. In the prior two seasons, I was regularly able to catch 5 keepers, and probably 10 or so bass overall in a 1/2 or 2/3s day of fishing. This year, I probably did that once and I'm not even sure about that. Just curious how others did. I know a few other folks that also struggled and was curious if we could get a bigger sample pool to have a better feel for where this bass fishery currently stands. Wish it was better for me as its so close to my house!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

71 views and not one comment. Doesn't anyone bass fish OShay and care to share your thoughts on the state of this bass fishery?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Considering no one is fishing for them, your prospects should be pretty good! Never many boats in the lot when I go.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to know what happened up there. The tournament results from all the clubs and circuits were really bad over the 2016 season.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Over the dam? The saugeye and crappie must have went with em. My 2016 on Oshay was nothing to brag about.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

We did have a mild 2015-16 winter, which probably resulted in far fewer shad dying off. That could explain the bite being tougher. But I'm just not sure that is it. Everyone I've talked to struggled for the most part last season. Kinda wonder how the population is right now. I will tell you the catfish population is unreal right now. I had multiple days where I caught only 3-4 bass and 10+ catfish on jigs and cranks.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye-I caught so many saugeye there in 2014 and 2015 fishin for bass but I'm not sure I even caught one in 2016. And in 2015, they were almost all solid 2-1/2 to 2-3/4 lb fish. Had a day when I caught around 20 like that. Then nothing the next year. Just really odd. I'll definitely fish it again in 2017 since it's so convenient but I'm not terribly optimistic.


----------

